# bcf seats



## coldfire (Jan 6, 2011)

having just bought the standard kayak seat today from bcf while having to adjust the sraps to the near limit of their length to fit my marauder i noticed that when i lean back there little to no support.
has anyone else use one before?


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

does it have 4 straps? 2 for the front, 2 for the back?


----------



## coldfire (Jan 6, 2011)

yer,when i lean back it just folds back


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

I find that if i lean back in any of my yaks,3 different seats they all sag a little,saying that when paddling or casting lures i never really lean back i'm always upright


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

maybe there is no reinforcing in it, just the material and foam. some come with plastic reinforcing in it.

got mine from c-kayaks for $99. high back, foam seats, excellent support. the extra rod holders come in handy and have a velcro lashing to secure the reel. just need to add a bit of extra padding for your lower back when wearing pfd, otherwise the gap created over your lower back when the pfd touches the backrest can get a bit sore after a few hours.

cheers jok

heres mine...


----------



## coldfire (Jan 6, 2011)

might have to whip up a plastic bit to go on the back


----------



## bassmaster30 (Dec 12, 2010)

go to rays outdoor $50 best seat ever its like a couch no joke


----------



## Bounce (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear you got caught out too mate...
I have exactely the same issue.

I removed all of the straps and fittings completely from mine.
And I just run two occy straps around the back of the seat to the kayak.

But I think I will just throw it in the bin and buy another seat.
Best tip when buying seats is to look for straps that anchor from the top of the seat, not somewhere down the side as there is no support at the top then.

Should have just bought a standard Ocean Kayak one.
My father in law has one and the back support is perfect!


----------

